# fruits



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

so what kind of fruits can i feed my dog.

so far we are on a chicken, bone, veggie diet. with ground beef and beef liver. we introduced turkey necks a little while ago.

i was reading the you can also feed some fruits. what would be a good choice to start off with? and do they need to be prepared in anyway?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I've heard bananas are good but mine don't like them.

Do NOT feed grapes or raisins or tomatoes - toxic.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

mine get apples (raw, no seeds or pits), pears, bananas & blueberries. i believe oranges and cranberries are okay too - but mine do not like them, too tart perhaps? Gia does not like bananas.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Squish whatever it is-- mash it, or puree it, whatever you can manage. If a fruit looks a little soft and bruised and overripe? Perfect. Grimm gets on occasion: Banana, strawberry, apple. He enjoys pear, cherry, peach, and plum. Be sure, again, to mash or puree the chunk of fruit.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

can i ask why you mash/puree yours patti? mine get the apples & pears just cut in half so that i can remove the seed/pits (except of course when they pick them from the tree themselves) and the bananas i just peel and toss it to them.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna loves strawberries, apples, bananas and we discovered she'll eat raw squash the other night. She pretty much eats anything we give her. 

We do give her small pieces of ripe tomatoes, I think the problem comes from the stems/leaves of the plants and green tomatoes. Ripe tomatoes in moderation shouldn't pose a problem.

She shared an apple with me last night.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom\Do NOT feed grapes or raisins or tomatoes - toxic.


I've heard tomatoes are toxic but how many does it take? I ask because Jax races me to the garden in the summer to beat me to tomatoes? she'll have three down before I leave the porch.

Aren't potato peels toxic also?


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought tomato something was an ingredient in TOTW?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: drkcloud4uI thought tomato something was an ingredient in TOTW?


tomato pulp is in TOTW. its my understanding that the stem, leaves, and unripened tomatoes are what can be toxic to dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ripe tomatoes themselves are fine it's all the other stuff you have to worry about, though I haven't heard about unripe ones.

Should've seen me and the plants I returned to lowe's on Sunday. No where on them does it mention poison, toxic. Get home, look up online, not only toxic to dogs/cats but also confirmed reports of killing children!! People at lowe's at no idea.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Cell walls in fruits and veggies are tough for a carnivore to digest without the full compliment of enzymes vegetarians have in their systems, so mashing, pureeing, or squishing it helps the dog absorb it better. I finely grate carrots, mash up straberries, and pre-mash apple chunks to a pulp. It may help the dog digest it better. 

Freezing also helps mush-ify tough cellulose in cell walls in some fruits and veggies, so frozen spinach is what Grimm gets.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Not Patti but I can answer the "why squish" question.

Dogs are not designed by nature to eat ripe fruit. Their digestive system is too fast to completely break down the cell walls of vegetation or fruit in order to get the nutrients. So we have to break it down for them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ha - we answered at the same time!







Great minds think alike.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My girl loves blackberries... she will do anything for them. She thinks they are treats. She prefers them frozen.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I love tomatoes personally. 
Poisonous to children? Wow I should have been dead as a child. I've eaten ripe & unripe tomatoes all my life---I'm a tomato freak!
Tomato sandwiches are so good too!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> Riley's Mom said:
> ...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Tomatoes are not toxic, the leaves are. Potato peels are not toxic either; green potatoes are.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

the vet told me milk chocolate isn't much of a concern. It's the dark chocolate. The more pure the worse it is as well as the size of the dog. Our boxers have ate several large Hershey Kisses. Iif they weren't put as close to the ceiling as possible the one would climb to get them. We had to keep the kids easter candy locked in the bedroom so the dogs wouldn't get it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give mine sliced apples and pears. i don't give
my dogs any seeds or stems. when i give them
apple slices i always remove that little center
peice that runs the lenghth of the slice. fresh blueberries
mixed in their is good.

i also give my dogs fresh veggies steamed or boiled.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

apples, oranges, pares, no grapes though, bananas


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think dogs digest oranges that well. if you look at there poop
after feeding oranges you'll see the orange there.



> Originally Posted By: WiniIsmylifeapples, oranges, pares, no grapes though, bananas


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Dogs don't digest ANY fruit or veggie that well - unless it's preprocessed (over ripe, frozen then thawed, steamed, etc.).


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for all the suggestions. i think ill start with bananas.


----------

